# Killing the beeping speaker?!!!



## Judas812 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey
I have given up on staying on top of the CONSTANT errors in my system, from tire pressure monitor, to brake assist workshop, to lights, etc etc. I don't own a Vag Com, so resetting the beeping means a trip to the dealer. Even then, it usually lasts 20 minutes before a long series of errors starts again. Its beyond description how annoying this is.
I want to disconnect the speaker that beeps itself. I understand I could buy a Vag com and clear the errors daily, but I never want to hear the beep again. Has anyone done this? If so where is it, and what do I have to do?
Any other suggestions welcome. Seriously considering selling the car-- the 2004 brain has never, ever worked right.
Thanks!!


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Killing the beeping speaker?!!! (Judas812)*

Did you ever consider getting the issues fixed it is telling you about? That would get rid of the errors and keep it silent. You are not getting rid of the "speaker" since it is part of the cluster and I doubt seriously you are ripping that out just for that.


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

I doubt he wants to rip out the entire cluster. Just isolate the speaker/tone maker and disconnect the wire.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Tahoe12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tahoe12* »_I doubt he wants to rip out the entire cluster. Just isolate the speaker/tone maker and disconnect the wire. 
I don't think it will be that easy. It is a piezo type speaker I believe and is attached to the cluster it's self.


----------



## EdLogix (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Killing the beeping speaker?!!! (Judas812)*

I will love to see a picture of the '94 Touareg.


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdLogix* »_I will love to see a picture of the '94 Touareg.










I figure this is the reason why he's having so many issues with his car...people usually don't recommend buying the first model year of a car, so I'm guessing that people should be forbidden from buying a model released 10 years before the car is made.


----------



## mk3Mofo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Code3VW)*

Yeah I wouldn't recommend removing the speaker. 
MFA will read 
Warning 
Speaker 
Removed 
followed by a test tone at 6khz for 5 mins, everytime you start your car. 
J/K
Seriously though, sounds like you have other problems with your Treg that you should address.


----------



## pfb (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Killing the beeping speaker?!!! (Judas812)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Judas812* »_
I want to disconnect the speaker that beeps itself. I understand I could buy a Vag com and clear the errors daily, but I never want to hear the beep again. Has anyone done this? If so where is it, and what do I have to do?


The speaker is piezo and built in to the back of the instrument cluster, but not as hard as you might think to get to and disconnect.
In short, you need to pull out the cluster, then remove the back of the cluster. The piezoelectric speaker has two wires and a connector that goes to the main cluster circuit board. Just leave the connector off.
To remove the cluster (#1), you need to remove the snap in wood trim pieces on either side of the steering column to remove a few torx screws, remove the snap in piece on the underside of the instrument panel sun shield (#3), remove the sun shade (#2), remove the cluster bracket (#4). Everything is a Torx fastener, I think T-10. The entire cluster has two large quick-disconnect electrical connectors on the back that come right off as well.
Everything comes off from the top and is easy to access. Once you figure out how to get the trim pieces off, it is cake. Probably less than 10 minutes out & 10 back in after you've done it once or twice. Figure 3x that for your first time.








PS: I agree that you are better off trying to get a shop that knows what they are doing to resolve the problems rather than just muting them. If you are having frequent "warning" problems, I'll betcha your voltmeter reads lower than 14V and that you need the ground strap TSB done. Even if they say they have already done it... Once you have proper voltage to the electronics, all the other problems seem to disappear.


_Modified by pfb at 2:02 PM 8-17-2009_


----------



## kpg111 (May 5, 2002)

*Re: Killing the beeping speaker?!!! (Judas812)*

Don't say that the MY04 Touareg has no brain, a lot of people in this forum owned or still owns a 2004 Touareg, including me and had no problems/issues other than the normal ones. My point is, it is an investment to own a VAG-COM if you have a VW/Audi vehicle, especially if you have a Touareg. Those audible warnings will not be there if there was nothing wrong with the vehicle. I'd rather check it with a VAG-COM and determine what codes/errors are being thrown. Trust me it will be money well spent . . .


_Quote, originally posted by *Judas812* »_Hey
I have given up on staying on top of the CONSTANT errors in my system, from tire pressure monitor, to brake assist workshop, to lights, etc etc. I don't own a Vag Com, so resetting the beeping means a trip to the dealer. Even then, it usually lasts 20 minutes before a long series of errors starts again. Its beyond description how annoying this is.
I want to disconnect the speaker that beeps itself. I understand I could buy a Vag com and clear the errors daily, but I never want to hear the beep again. Has anyone done this? If so where is it, and what do I have to do?
Any other suggestions welcome. Seriously considering selling the car-- the 2004 brain has never, ever worked right.
Thanks!!


----------

